

Ask HN: how do you commercialize something like 2048? - malteseunderdog

Today I went for a talk, and before it started I saw two people with their laptops playing 2048.  Also a tonne of twists on the game have sprung on HN.<p>I was wondering how would the author make money out of this sudden popularity?  Perhaps charge for the mobile platform version?
======
fuj
Well, he could put ads on the page but most of the target audience would be
using some sort of adblocker. Which brings another question... aren't people
overly sensitive to the display of ads? They want good quality content, but
don't want to pay for that same content and at the same time block the
author's alternative of not charging for it (by using ads) I would understand
if we were still in the 90's and there were pop-ups everywhere, but nowadays I
find most of the ads non-obtrusive.

Sorry I went off-topic. Another way to monetize would be to make an app out of
it for the mobile devices.

~~~
csense
A lot of sites have flash ads with sound or video. And don't always have mute
controls, or for that matter any way to tell which tab it's coming from. I
stopped going to That Other Tech News Site [1] after this happened to me with
one of their ads.

In addition, poorly designed ads (or, for that matter, JavaScript) can leak
memory and peg CPU to 100%.

Sometimes your bandwidth is limited, e.g. I'm writing this from a public wifi
connection. And if you're on 3G / 4G connection and paying by the megabyte, do
you really want video ads? I think not...

[1] [http://slashdot.org](http://slashdot.org)

------
codemonkeymike
Have each number tile replaced with a product, EX: Trident pays $X to have its
product be the 2 tile or each tile is a different Trident product.

------
idigit
2048 was based off of Threes, which is already commercialized:
[http://asherv.com/threes/](http://asherv.com/threes/)

